# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Contact 121



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Wowo's Contact 121*

1st up I would like to give a big thanks to Fraser at Wowo's for the products which we received to review, still got to say that these are some of the best presented products on the market and each time I open the box to take out a product it seems like Christmas all over again.

For more information on the Wowo's brand have a look here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/

I love to review a good wax from time to time because I find the whole waxing experience really relaxing and certainly enjoy the whole process and the results. There are alot of really great waxes on the market at the moment and some real big strides have been made in recent years in wax technology so its always a treat to try something new to the market.

*The Product:*

When the list of products was released I didn't have a clue what Contact 121 was so was interested to see what it was, any way it turns out to be a wax...

Contact 121 arrives presented in a really good quality PET jar with a metal lid (don't make the mistake of thinking that this packaging is somewhat inferior to a glass jar because it really feels quality).

The packaging has the normal really smart Wowo's branding labels along with all the usual information required apart from application instructions but its a wax so what can go wrong.....

The wax itself is a natural colour with what can only be described as a wax scent which is neither pleasant or unpleasant. The texture is that of a hard wax and a finger swipe confirms this, it also feels oily when you rub your fingers together but I am assured that there are no oils in this one 

So the plot thickens 

*Wowo's say: *

*Wowo's Contact 121 Wax is a premium super easy on easy off wax. Formulated over two years using a base of Brazilian Carnauba, Californian Montan, blended with the latest German and Swiss coating technologies, providing a deep gloss, high shine, ultra hydrophobic finish with a high water contact angle of 121 degrees. Simply a work of art.

*

So that all sounds really interesting but I am going to be honest and say that I have no idea what a water contact angle is but that aside lets see how it performs.

*The Method:
*
No Moaning about the state of Mrs P's Cooper today, just the normal fair so a quick snowfoam prewash using the rather aptly named Awsome Foam and a 2 bucket wash left the car looking alot better.



I wanted to remove some swirls and do a bit of correction work so the lower half of the car was decontaminated and clayed so I could get the DA out.



Following that the car was looking alot better but needed some protection so time to try some Contact 121 :thumb:



I was using my new favorite applicator today which was a perfect fit into the top of the jar. The applicator was twisted 3 times to coat the surface. At this point because of the natural colour of the wax and the colour of the applicator I couldn't see the wax on the applicator but a quick swipe with my finger revealed that there was a nice even coverage over the entire surface.

The wax was then applied using small overlapping circles starting with the bonnet. The wax spread really easily and was almost like watching butter melt into hot toast and sure enough a little went a long way, I didn't return to recharge the applicator until half the bonnet had been coated and I probably didn't need to do it then.



As usual with a new wax and warmer weather I decided on a short cure time so the panel was left for 5 minutes in sunshine I might add before removal.

The wax was removed using a soft buffing towel and came off with absolutely minimal pressure leaving no chalk or residue on the towel on the panel.



I was really impressed with the finish which looked clear and crisp and the panel felt really smooth to touch, almost like glass.

The 2nd coat was applied after a 1/2 hour wait whilst I had a drink and a sandwich, yet again same ease off application as before with the applicator just gliding across the panel and the wax melting away leaving a haze so you could see where you had been.



With the previous cure time being so short and considering the ease of removal I decided to go for a longer cure time of 20mins, I was a bit concerned this might be pushing it a bit as the temperature was getting on for 22 deg and the sunlight was on the panel so a bottle of QD was sitting just out of shot if required.

I need not have worried, Contact 121 was just the same to remove as it was with the shorter 5 minute cure time which was suprising to say the least....



The finish that was left was nothing short of wicked, now obviously there was some prep involved so the paint was pretty good but Contact 121 added a definite sense of clarity and slickness to the finish and of course a eading check revealed some awesome beading action ...

These are some of the tallest neatest beads i have seen.



I was also told that this wax was meant to sheet rather than bead so if it beads this well I needed to check how well it sheets, so have a quick look at the clip below and make up your own mind :lol:






*Price:*

£49.99 for a 200 ml jar and is available from here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-category/waxes/

Value wise this represents great value for money as very little is used and for that kind of water behaviour then its a bargain.

*Would I use it again?:*

A massive resounding yes, this is a really cool product to use and produces great results with ease.

*Conclusion:*

Wowo's Contact 121 is one of the easiest most rewarding waxes I have ever used, its so user friendly it can suit everyone from the expert wax user to the 1st time wax user.

The finish is crystal clear and glossy but I would say lacks some of the depth and richness of a natural wax but the water behavior is stunning.

If you are looking for a wax that smells of Kiwi Fruit and apricots then look elsewhere but if you are looking for a wax that can out do most things on the market beading wise and is super easy to use then this is the one for you, give it a whirl because Contact 121 is an amazing bit of kit.



*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Just to add some extra support



Great gear very easy to use


----------

